# Skipper's Aventures - Week 24 Powerboat Escapade



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventure

Week 24


​*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

awww so cute. that bird has more fun than i do lol


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww Skipper you are so cool.. I love your boat and you can drive it with no feet you are so adorable. Watch out for those big fish. You are amazing you sure have wonderful and exciting adventures...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Notice how our boy Skip comes off as just an ordinary guy out in his powerboat.... Little does anyone know who he really is, and what he is really doing. This is how he rolls, and why he is who he is....


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL its Detective Skipper now doing the Miami Vice speedboat thing! WooWoo :thumbsup:


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Skipper, handsome as ever.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Skipper is so confident in his skills he doesn't even have to pay much attention to what lies ahead when driving the speedboat, he would much rather pose beautifully for the camera! :laughing2:


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

What a multi talented little one Skipper is !
I wish he could teach some of us these admirable skills.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Skipper is one cool budgie what can't this guy do I ask ?:S


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

:thumbsup: you rock, Skip!! :thumbsup:

I love the skidoo's branding!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Mr Skipper, do you ever sleep? :clap:


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

We're heading to Smith Mountain Lake on Thursday... perhaps I'll see Skipper while we're busy playing on the jet skis!  He's adorable and ferocious as always!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper's*

Hay, Skipper. When do you start teaching Scooter some of your tricks???
Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



awww so cute. that bird has more fun than i do lol

Click to expand...

 Skipper believes in living life to it's fullest!



LynandIndigo said:



Awww Skipper you are so cool.. I love your boat and you can drive it with no feet you are so adorable. Watch out for those big fish. You are amazing you sure have wonderful and exciting adventures...

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn -- Skipper is an amazing fellow! 



jonah said:



Notice how our boy Skip comes off as just an ordinary guy out in his powerboat.... Little does anyone know who he really is, and what he is really doing. This is how he rolls, and why he is who he is....

Click to expand...

Randy, I think you've figured Skipper out -- he definitely knows how to pull off "casual" to misdirect the general public's perception. 



Jedikeet said:



LOL its Detective Skipper now doing the Miami Vice speedboat thing! WooWoo :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 Skipper has the need for speed whether in the air or on the ground. :laughing:



SkyBluesMommy said:



Skipper, handsome as ever.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Julie!



aluz said:



Skipper is so confident in his skills he doesn't even have to pay much attention to what lies ahead when driving the speedboat, he would much rather pose beautifully for the camera! :laughing2:

Click to expand...

 Skipper has such phenomenal observation skills he's aware of his surroundings even when he doesn't appear to be. :laughing:



Juhi said:



What a multi talented little one Skipper is !
I wish he could teach some of us these admirable skills.

Click to expand...

 Many days of training and extreme discipline would be required. 



Pretty boy said:



Skipper is one cool budgie what can't this guy do I ask ?:S

Click to expand...

 Ummmmm, not sure about that, Cathy! 



AnimalKaperz said:



:thumbsup: you rock, Skip!! :thumbsup:

I love the skidoo's branding!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Lynda!



Frankie'sFriend said:



Mr Skipper, do you ever sleep? :clap:

Click to expand...

 Only during the months with five Sundays, Miss Madonna! 



PrincipePio said:



We're heading to Smith Mountain Lake on Thursday... perhaps I'll see Skipper while we're busy playing on the jet skis!  He's adorable and ferocious as always!

Click to expand...

 Skipper will definitely be watching for you if he's in that area. :wave:



Jo Ann said:



Hay, Skipper. When do you start teaching Scooter some of your tricks???
Blessings, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

 I'm sorry, Miss JoAnn but information regarding an agent-in-training is highly classsified. 

*


----------

